# Mobile Crane Operator jobs in Canada.



## Duncan1914 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am a Mobile Crane Operator and would like to move and work in Canada. I am just wondering which is the best way to start the process of finding a job and moving over there. All help is gratefully appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

The Province of Saskatchewan ( in the western part of Canada ) has a Provincial Nomination program, that encourages certified trades people like your self to apply. That program means that the Province, in this case Sask, will help you with a sponsorship with the Federal Government of Canada. Having a Provincial sponsorship means that you can get here faster, with a job offer, from a compnay in Sask that wants to hire trades men. 

Do a google for the Sask Provincial Nomination Program. READ it care fully and take notes, and SAVE the link on your computer, for future reference. 


Good Luck.

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## Duncan1914 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello Jim,

Thank you very much for the information. I will have to do some research into it more. Sounds like it can be a good way into Canada for me and my family. 

Any more information would be gratefully appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

